# Pigeons & Other Birds



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I may have a friend staying with me for awhile who has either a cockatiel or a parakeet. My friend has said that the visiting bird is used to being out of the cage, but usually stays in the room where the cage is. If my friend visits, cockatiel/parakeet and my pigeon will be hanging out in the dining room together. Question -- are there any issues related to pigeons and other birds, such as cockatiels and parakeets? Will they get along alright?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Dekebrent

You need to consider disease issues. Anytime you bring in a new bird, even if it is one you believe to be healthy can carry a disease that may not bother them but may bother your pigeon, or vice versa. Also, cockatiels, at least from my experience with them, can get really scared and when they do, they will fly into anything. If your friend's bird is not used to another bird flying around it, either one of the birds can get hurt.

We "babysat" a cockatiel from early March until the end of July this year. We kept him in our family room with the rest of the birds but at a good distance from them and never let him out (he didn't want out anyhow) so exposure was limited. Thankfully, he did well. At the same time, we had our own cockatiel, Molly (who has passed away since then) who did get out of her cage several times a day but although she was extremely tame, if she even saw a bird through the window fly by, she'd go bonkers. I just don't think it would be a good idea to have both of them loose at the same time. maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Lady Tarheel. Disease was one of my concerns. My vet and I have talked about the disease issue before, as I was considering getting another pigeon. Pete (my pigeon) is a pretty calm bird, but I agree she would be disturbed if there's another bird getting hyper and flying about due to things outside. I have a flock of about 50 birds that come to eat every morning, and I imagine the cockatiel would go nuts. Thanks again.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi again. Another pigeon would be fine and would probably be good company for your Pete. If you get one, just keep him away from Pete for 2-3 weeks just to make sure his health is ok. Pigeons enjoy being around other pigeons. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If Pete is just getting over the stress of molting and is not her usual self, I would definitely not introduce her to another bird species, not only because of the disease issue, but because it may stress her out even more, making her succeptible to other health issues.

In time, you can introduce another pigeon, but isolation is always primary and then introduce from a distance, and seperate cages until they are used to each other.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i brought my bird up to my parents house and put him out in the backyard, but still in his cage. didn't want him flying away.

but, while he was outside- birds from the area landed nearby in the grass and my bird did nothing. then 2 mourning doves landed to eat some seeds nearby at the bird feeder...... my bird did nothing didnt even make any noise.

i was surprised he didn't coo or go crazy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Interesting, Badbird. Usually the birds make noise in the presence of company.

Treesa -- good tip and consistent w/ Lady Tarheel. Pete is slowly getting over the stress of molting, so now would be a bad time for a visit from another bird. I'll definitely have my friend make alternate arrangements. As for the introduction of another pigeon, I'll wait until Pete has returned to normal.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird only makes noise if he is mad at me


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i put my pigeon on the open window sill (screen is down!!!!!!!!!!!) so he can get some sun and feel the cool breeze and the neighborhood birds are pretty noisy out there and he is going crazy with craning his neck everywhere...he is not making noise though.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a feral Cockateel here for some months one time. I do not recall ay troubles between her and the ambient Pigeons.

I found her in some people's chimney, where she's flown down and got trapped for some days, making little noises in there, so I went over, reached up through their fireplace and got nicely bit! 

I caught her gently however and brought her home for her to fatten up and get clean again and so on. A delightful little Bird...she free roamed in here, got a crush on me and made a little nest and laid two eggs even...

I found her a nice home with some people that had huge Aviaries with lots of happy Cockateels, so, I expect she had fun from there on...

Anyway, I would expect no problems, or, if there were to be any, you'd find out then...they are good indoor fliers as for agility and lightness.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

badbird said:


> i brought my bird up to my parents house and put him out in the backyard, but still in his cage... my bird did nothing didnt even make any noise. i was surprised he didn't coo or go crazy


He may have felt a bit insecure, since this wasn't his usual territory. Could be that he wanted more time to observe the locals before declaring he could take them on.


----------

